# Finally went and done it



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad you are so happy with your saw. Why 3.5 stars if you are so happy with it?


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

Went in and edited to 5 stars. it still only gave it 4. It's a great saw.


----------



## jbuob (Oct 21, 2017)

I had a 4512 also and it was impossible to align the blade to the miter slot since the trunnions and motor are mounted on the underside of the table. Read of several otehr issues with the saw too about blade alignment when raising and lowering blade. I sold it before I found that part out. So I bought a Laguna Fusion which is essentially the same type saw as your grizzly. VERY happy with it.


----------



## CWT2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've also been considering the Grizzly G0771z. I have a Ridgid R4510 which has actually been a good table saw for me.

Do you like the fence on the G0771z? I've read a lot of reviews about it, and many have said they don't like the fence.

So, I have also looked at the G0833P which appears to have a better fence. The downside to the G0833P for me is that it is 220V, and I only have 115V available. It can be wired for 115V, but the plug would also have to be changed. The other consideration is the extra $200 for the G0833P.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> So, I have also looked at the G0833P which appears to have a better fence.
> - CWT2017


I have the 771 and have no issues with the fence. Read the reviews about the 833 having the better fence but at the end of the day my 771 fence is deadly accurate.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

CWT2017,
The fence is cantankerous to get set up but once you get it, it is pretty nice. I'm still dialing mine in. There is a small Teflon dot that holds the fence against the back of the rail. I had to back that off some. It's still a little jerky but I think time and readjustment will make it smooth out.


----------



## Rolle2259 (Aug 13, 2017)

Sure is pretty. Congradulations


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------

